# Well.... I done did it now.............



## FHJ69 (Apr 23, 2021)

This week I pulled the trigger and ordered the PM-1440GT with a Hitachi WJ200-022SF 3HP, 230V,1PH Frequency Inverter.  This is my first and I guess only lathe I will ever own so I figured go big and send it or don't even try.  Any suggestions for a newbe for reference material?  I have a few months wait ahead of me and have some ideas as to some  projects but I want to be smart about it so I don't break it.  This has been a life long dream and I'm setting myself up for my retirement years to keep busy.  Thanks for all the input on the other threads.  Great bunch of folks here.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 23, 2021)

You should have bought a 1640-TRL at least.  If I did not say that, I would be derelict in my duties here by suggesting bigger and more money. 

But seriously,  congrats on the lathe!


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 23, 2021)

South Bend “How To Run a Lathe” is a
good book to start with.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2021)

FHJ69,
Congratulations!!!!
That's great. Make sure you share your experiences with us as you get acquainted.
When is the big day?


----------



## rabler (Apr 23, 2021)

There are quite a few youtube videos on different lathe techniques.
Tom's Techniques
This Old Tony
Blondihacks
have some pretty good tutorial material.  There are plenty others ...


----------



## FHJ69 (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome!  I just bought the book recommended above and will check out the you tube channels.  PM is saying lead time is late September to early October.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 23, 2021)

Congrats on the new lathe!

A copy of Machinery’s Handbook would be good for looking things up like threads, tapers, etc.  You don’t need a new edition, the information you most likely would need hasn’t changed in decades, so find a cheap, older copy.  Or, I bought a digital copy of it so that I can print the pages I use the most and keep them in a binder where I am working.  The advantage of this is the pages are much larger than the book and I can reprint a page if it gets dirty or torn.  The downside is remembering where you left the CD!

I also have the two volume series Machine Shop Practice by Moltrecht, a lot of great info in there.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2021)

FHJ69 said:


> late September to early October.


That should be plenty of time for us to help you spend money on tooling


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 23, 2021)

In the meantime, you can also sign up for Fusion360, it’s free for hobbyists, and design the projects you want to make.  When I come across something I want to build, I make a drawing of it in Fusion and then make manufacturing drawings I use at the machines.  Many of the old project drawings you find use fractions for most of it, and I hate working in fractions, so I make the drawings with useful dimensions and add views for clarity that are often missing in the old drawings, or hard to read.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 23, 2021)

Congrats on the lathe. You won't be disappointed.

On lead time, prepare for longer and be pleased if comes in the time window. PM can only base their lead time on what the factory says which is subject to delay. Shipping and customs can also slow things down. Either way it will be worth the wait.

Their is a lot of good info on youtube. I really like Joe Pieczynski and how he presents.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 23, 2021)

Since you have that much lead time if I was in your position I would buy a cheap smaller lathe. You can make your first mistakes and get some experience so when your “forever lathe” shows up you can really start using it.

Just a thought.  

John


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 23, 2021)

While you are waiting take some time and make a purchase of a good horizontal band saw to go with it.  It will get frequent use.

If you don’t have one and pull out a 2 inch steel bar to cut down to size with a hacksaw you will know why you need one!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 23, 2021)

Do you have 240 volt outlets near where you want to put it?  That would be a good project while you are waiting, as well as installing some lights
or maybe shopping for a couple measurement tools if you don't have them yet.
You'll have a ton of fun with that lathe, good choice 
-Mark
Keep an eye out for a small bench grinder, you might want to investigate the wonderful world of grinding your own tool bits, it's easy and fun
You can sometimes find them at garage sales and on Craigslist


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 23, 2021)

congrats on your purchase.  the 1440GT is a great lathe - big and heavy enough to be solid, but small enough for a garage.


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2021)

There is a you tube channel called Ultimate reloader  by user name Gavintoobe that features a lot of content specifically about the PM 1440GT.
When anticipating something new, it's always great to enjoy some videos specifically geared toward what you bought to help familiarize.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 23, 2021)

Welcome to the site .  Good to see another Marylander on here .


----------



## FHJ69 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi, I'm glad you brought up the CAD thing.... With me not being the brightest bulb in the lamp I have been looking at Solid Works since I get that free through the EAA.  But in all honestly it seems like you need to be a rocket scientist to understand that.  Is Fusion 360 less hateful?  I am also delving into threads on how to install the VFD on the 1440GT and I am already in over my head.  LOL!  

The making with metal you tuber Gavin is the one who was the final selling point for the PM-1440GT.  I don't personally know the guy but he's earned my respect.


----------



## currinh (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't know where you are in Maryland or what your schedule looks like. But, if it worked out, you might consider taking a machining course at a local technical school. Good option if you have very little experience.

Thanks.

Hugh


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't forget David Best's book on insert tooling.  Introduction to Indexable Tooling for the Metal Lathe


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 23, 2021)

FHJ69 said:


> Hi, I'm glad you brought up the CAD thing.... With me not being the brightest bulb in the lamp I have been looking at Solid Works since I get that free through the EAA.  But in all honestly it seems like you need to be a rocket scientist to understand that.  Is Fusion 360 less hateful?  I am also delving into threads on how to install the VFD on the 1440GT and I am already in over my head.  LOL!
> 
> The making with metal you tuber Gavin is the one who was the final selling point for the PM-1440GT.  I don't personally know the guy but he's earned my respect.



Fusion360 has a steep learning curve, but if you watch videos by Arnold Rountree and Lars Christensen, it won’t take long to become proficient with it.  There’s a forum here too where you can ask questions on it if you get stuck.  I can’t speak for Solidworks since I have never used it.


----------



## FHJ69 (Apr 23, 2021)

@currinh I am in the Peoples Republic of Montgomery County.  I do plan on hitting the Community College when I retire from my present position but time does now allow that for me at the moment.  My fear is that the PRMC will disband trade education sooner then later.


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 23, 2021)

FHJ69 said:


> Any suggestions for a newbe for reference material? I


Congratulations on your new lathe purchase.  Are you planning to build your own control system for integrating the VFD into the lathe? 

I'm not clear on your existing level of experience with a metal lathe, but here are my suggestions on YouTube video resources that are ideal for learning mill and lathe skills - in ascending order by level of sophistication. They all have something to contrubute, but these are my favorites, and there are many others. If I had to pick one as a beginner, I'd watch Joe Pieczynski from his first video onward in spite of his sometimes pedantic style. Second on my list would be Keith Fenner from the beginning.

_*Blondihacks
Clickspring  ***_
_*MrPragmaticLee*_
_*Clough42*_
_*Abom79*_
_*This Old Tony  ***_
_*Build Something Cool*_
_*BasementShopGuy*_
*Keith Rucker*
*Randy Richard*
*Joe Pieczynski  **
*Ox Tools  **
*Keith Fenner  **
*Stefan Gotteswinter  **
*Edge Precision*
*Robin Renzetti*

_ *  _I have picked up the most valuable information from these contributors
** These contributors have the most entertaining and engaging formats


----------



## jbolt (Apr 23, 2021)

I use Solidworks. I began learning when I helped mentor a high school robotics team. I found it very intuitive to learn. I tried to learn Fusion 360 but it is so different from Solidworks I gave up. I joined the EAA to keep using Solodworks after I left the team. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## FHJ69 (Apr 25, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Congratulations on your new lathe purchase.  Are you planning to build your own control system for integrating the VFD into the lathe?
> 
> I'm not clear on your existing level of experience with a metal lathe, but here are my suggestions on YouTube video resources that are ideal for learning mill and lathe skills - in ascending order by level of sophistication. They all have something to contrubute, but these are my favorites, and there are many others. If I had to pick one as a beginner, I'd watch Joe Pieczynski from his first video onward in spite of his sometimes pedantic style. Second on my list would be Keith Fenner from the beginning.
> 
> ...


Hi David, I've been reading your posts and you are a man to listen to as far as I am concerned.  I will take your advice and keep researching and drilling down with these videos.  As fir the VFD issue.... I have so much to learn and want to do it right the first time.  At this point in time I am totally clueless but the CFO (Wife) said I can pull the trigger on the lathe and everything that I've read is that the VFD on the 3 Phase motor has more advantages than using a single phase motor or using a 3 phase rotary converter.   I have so much to learn.


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 25, 2021)

More of the MTV era than youtube, so VHS instead of HD but there is a great introductory series of machine shop videos from MIT done in (probably) the 1980s. I found them very helpful when I started out, not flashy but straight forward and aimed at the complete novice. I think this is what students had to watch before being turned loose in the shop.

MIT machine shop videos


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 25, 2021)

Don’t forget, in addition to the starter lathe, the bandsaw, the grinder, the dial indicators, digital calipers, snap gages, the MILL!


----------



## Just for fun (Apr 26, 2021)

Congratulations man!  That is going to be a really nice setup.


----------



## FHJ69 (Apr 26, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Don’t forget, in addition to the starter lathe, the bandsaw, the grinder, the dial indicators, digital calipers, snap gages, the MILL!


We've never met but you know me oh so well.... LOL!!!  The Precision Matthews PM-949TV 3ph is next years purchase.


----------

